# Habitation area relay Autotrail Apache 700SE



## mogga (May 1, 2005)

Hoping someone might know the location of the relay that cuts the electrical power to the habitiation area of a 2005 model Autotrail Apache 700 SE when the engine is running. It is a pain when on a long journey as the passengers are unable to flush the loo. If I can find it I can disconnect it!

Many thanks 

Richard


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

On a Bessacarr it was a case of identifying the cable which gives the signal to the EC200 control unit
It was the same wire which also gives the 12v feed to the fridge and step retract
But it may be different on an Autotrail
When I found it i snipped the wire and put connectors on both end just in case I got the wrong one

Hope this helps a little
Alan H


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Habitiation area relay Autotrail Apache 700SE*



mogga said:


> Hoping someone might know the location of the relay that cuts the electrical power to the habitiation area of a 2005 model Autotrail Apache 700 SE when the engine is running. It is a pain when on a long journey as the passengers are unable to flush the loo. If I can find it I can disconnect it!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Richard


Do you leave the engine running when you stop for a comfort break or are your passengers risking injury wandering round your van to the toilet while you are travelling.

Somebody will no doubt tell us if this practise is against the law as they are obviously not wearing a seatbelt while the vehicle is in motion.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Without going into the legalities...................

on our Cheyenne, the electrics are controlled by a fuse mounted adjacent to the vehicle battery under the bonnet.

careful though - this fuse also controls the automatic step retraction AND allows the fridge to work on 12v whilst driving. If you disconnect it: 1. the step will not automatically retract when starting the engine and 2. your fridge will not work on 12v whilst driving.

i know this because last summer my fuse blew and all the above happened and we nearly wipe the step off the side of the van on entering a peage.....

think about it first..............


----------



## mogga (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your replies


----------



## 124456 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi there,

My message is mainly for Carl & Flo - or if anyone else knows the answer!

Recently we have noticed that our step wont retract when we start the engine and also the fridge isnt working on 12v.

looking at carls post this must have something to do with the fuse located near the engine?? :roll: - please could you point me in the right direction of where i can find this fuse, and how i go about changing it!

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

On our van Bessacarr it is under here
Alan H


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Simon_Ginette said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My message is mainly for Carl & Flo - or if anyone else knows the answer!
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply Simon & Ginette,
Our fuse is in a clear lidded box on quite a hefty cable RIGHT ALONGSIDE the main vehicle battery, under the bonnet. It is a blade type but sorry, cannot remember the rating - it should be the only one in the box though!!!

Hope this helps.
Regards
Carl & Flo


----------

